# Corroded looking spot on heater



## BullDog (Apr 21, 2010)

Just replaced the heater in my 10g, and when I pulled the old one out, I noticed it has a corroded looking spot on it. It doesn't seem to scratch off easily. Is it safe to use again (this was sort of my "backup" heater)?


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

mine, same brand did that when it burnt out


----------



## BullDog (Apr 21, 2010)

This one was still working when I took it out... It was just a bit over powered for the tank...


----------

